
Profile: Yammer CEO David Sacks - latimes.com - vincentchan
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-himi-sacks-20120701,0,2654631.story#
======
rudiger
Interesting perspective:

 _Sacks, who lives in San Francisco, says he doesn't have any hobbies. "I feel
like hobbies are for people who don't like their jobs," he said._

